# Archäologie Frage



## Skjellum (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, evtl. kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen. Ich habe Archäologie fetzt voll geskillt aber das letzte Symbol(Das mit dem Hut, der Schaufel und der Spitzhacke) ist bei mir immernoch ausgegraut, hat jemand eine Ahnung welchen Sinn das Symbol erfüllt?


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2010)

in das richtgie unterforum verschoben


----------



## Skjellum (16. Dezember 2010)

garnicht bemerkt,

thx^^

Weiß neimand was dadrüber?


----------



## DerBogo (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen dass das erst "freigeschaltet" wird wenn man von jedem der möglichen Völker ein artefakt gebaut hat, bei mir wird das erst heute oder morgen passieren, ich werde dann berichten


----------

